# Noob Headset question/recommendation.



## CptKlink (Sep 20, 2014)

I just bought myself a Octane 1 Zircus Frame ( Octane One Zircus Frame 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles) and I know my way around a bike thats no problem. But I always have problems with finding the proper heatset since there seems to be what looks like a million and one different styles and sizes.


What kind of headset will I need for this frame and what one would you guys recommend?


I'm looking for decent quality but also a decent price as well.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

CptKlink said:


> I just bought myself a Octane 1 Zircus Frame ( Octane One Zircus Frame 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles) and I know my way around a bike thats no problem. But I always have problems with finding the proper heatset since there seems to be what looks like a million and one different styles and sizes.
> 
> 
> What kind of headset will I need for this frame and what one would you guys recommend?
> ...


It says in that link:

_Head Tube: ZS semi integrated (ID44mm) Fits all forks with standard 1-1/8" steertubes_

Headsets buying guide


----------



## CptKlink (Sep 20, 2014)

Thxs after reading around a little more there is pretty much only one kind of number to look for for the heat set i need and that would be ZS44 unless I wanted to get a tapered steerer fork then I would need a EC44/40 bottom if my reading it all correct.

I was looking at getting this one Cane Creek 40 Series Zero Stack 1-1/8" Threadless Straight 44mm Black ZS44/28.6|ZS44/30 Headset - Modern Bike


----------

